# Harold Wood Audi



## godders3906 (Jan 9, 2018)

Currently experiencing some shocking customer service from Harold Wood Audi..
I took my car in for a service about 3 weeks ago as it needed a major service (approx £375 list price) along with other service items that are now due. I remember back in 2016 before the previous service, the assistant at one of their sister branches (Stansted Audi) tried to sell me a service plan for £360 which covers 1 minor and 1 major service so effectively you get a minor service free plus save about £15 so very good value, I asked him specifically if it covered my car being an "S" model and he said yes. I decided not to take it up at the time as it only needed a minor which cost about £175 and I was planning to sell the car very shortly after but have now decided to keep it for the foreseeable future.
When I phoned up Audi to book my car in for the latest service in December (2017), I asked to have the service plan for £360, brake fluid change, automatic gear box oil change, 4-Wheel drive oil change, MOT etc which all come to about £780! She said no problem and booked it in for the 14th December.
I collected the car about 3 days after the work was done as I had a busy week at work and couldn't collect it as soon as it was ready. When I went to collect the car the guy ran through all the work that had been done on the invoice with me and said my service plan had been set up successfully and it is clearly down on the invoice as "Segment 2 Service Plan Sold, 1 x major service (carried out 14/12/17), 1 x minor remaining". He took my £780 and said thank you and goodbye. A couple of days ago I got an unexpected telephone call from a customer service assistant at the Audi dealer informing me that unfortunately they have come to set up the service plan with Audi Finance (who administer the service plan) and her service manager has found out that my model (TTS) is not covered by the plan and therefore even though I have paid for the plan, it is on my invoice and they told me when I collected the car that it had been set up successfully, she said this item on the invoice is now null and void and as a goodwill gesture they wont charge me the £15 difference between the list price of the major service (£375) and the service plan which cost me £360! Thanks! I have spoken to the manager who is standing firm saying there is nothing he can do and it also came up in the conversation that they have changed my service schedule from long life to fixed without my knowledge or approval so now I have to have my car serviced more often. They are now ignoring my calls as well. Shocking service.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

So.............. is this not a lesson learnt? When will people stop trusting the thieving twats who run Audi dealerships? It is nothing more than a licence to print money. They are not referred to as 'STEALERS' for nothing!! ALWAYS go to an Independent (Indie) dealership that has good feedback. They will always honour your service schedule.


----------

